# weridness on site?



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/19641563-post1072.html

I also cannot see all the posts in some threads. I thought I could on my phone, but I cannot there either. Not sure how to help troubleshoot this one??


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes total weirdness. I see some posts, then refresh the page and it goes back in time to before those posts and they aren't there! It's a bizarro time machine!


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I think I posted twice to the "What I think you look like" thread (https://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/428269-what-i-think-you-look.html) and I don't think either one are showing up...but I can't tell. I can't see them.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm having the same issue. It says there are new responses on the active topics page, but I can't see themj on the threads.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes total weirdness. I see some posts, then refresh the page and it goes back in time to before those posts and they aren't there! It's a bizarro time machine!


I can support the goes back in time description.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Page/ thread jumps back and forth (up and down) and I have to 'refind' my place.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I received an email notification for a response on a subscribed thread, and the post is not on the thread.


----------



## cashcratebob (Jan 10, 2018)

Server is getting bogged down likely...popular site. I noticed it towards the end of the "You did it for others but not for me thread" especially. Has to do (likely) with the speed at which the server database can update and present the most current information, while dealing with multiple sign-ons and postings constantly changing said database. Logical/physical memory on the server being used up. I have postings that show I made them from my profile but they aren't showing in the actual thread.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes total weirdness. I see some posts, then refresh the page and it goes back in time to before those posts and they aren't there! It's a bizarro time machine!


I've been on a good bit this morning, and there were posts to threads, but according to the list on the right, in "recent discussions," the last post was hours before. I think it has been addressed, though.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Affaircare said:


> I think I posted twice to the "What I think you look like" thread (https://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/428269-what-i-think-you-look.html) and I don't think either one are showing up...but I can't tell. I can't see them.


Yes. I saw that in my mentions. You posted twice and I couldn't find either post in that thread. I used your link here to look again and neither of those posts you made is showing up in that thread. 
Weird.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It is definitely not fixed yet.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Time is an illusion. Lunchtime doubly so.
-Douglas Adams


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Nail said:


> Time is an illusion. Lunchtime doubly so.
> -Douglas Adams


 This is deep, bro. Also I'm hungry


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Its the Russians!


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

chillymorn69 said:


> Its the Russians!


Oh my gosh! I wonder what they're going to do with those stolen posts. Maybe they'll put them in Facebook ads.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

CynthiaDe said:


> Yes. I saw that in my mentions. You posted twice and I couldn't find either post in that thread. I used your link here to look again and neither of those posts you made is showing up in that thread.
> Weird.


Same boat here. Got all of 10 minutes break today working a 12 hr shift, and I spent it replying on that "What I think you look like..." thread, only to have it go into the nether-realm. But TAM keeps showing me it's my last post (before this one).


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> CynthiaDe said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. I saw that in my mentions. You posted twice and I couldn't find either post in that thread. I used your link here to look again and neither of those posts you made is showing up in that thread.
> ...


The posts are there. They just keep appearing and disappearing. Hopefully they will get this fixed.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Is it just that thread that is ghosting people? Lately I have similar issues as others, with the pages jumping up and down when I click on a recent post and the scrolly circle up-top spinning endlessly....... but that's the only thread I can't see my post on.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I didn't start experiencing the vanishing posts until I logged on this afternoon. But the problem is still there ... for me at least. I post and read on a fairly regular basis on another forum and I've never encountered as many technical difficulties as I do on TAM. This forum gets heavy traffic, but I think there could be a viable solution to some of the issues I've encountered.

Does anyone else experience unusual slowness when clicking on a thread or trying to post a response? I've noticed this site is substantially slower in the past few weeks.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

This thread is doing the same thing. I had two notices that I was quoted in this thread, but when I clicked on it, the page wouldn't load the posts with the quotes. Forums is breaking.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

3Xnocharm said:


> I received an email notification for a response on a subscribed thread, and the post is not on the thread.


Same with a mention and a quote.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

And now this thread is messed up, at least on a PC it is. 

And also the Humorous Memes thread in Social.

Sigh.....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

NobodySpecial said:


> https://talkaboutmarriage.com/19641563-post1072.html
> 
> I also cannot see all the posts in some threads. I thought I could on my phone, but I cannot there either. Not sure how to help troubleshoot this one??


It's fixed.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Affaircare said:


> I think I posted twice to the "What I think you look like" thread (https://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/428269-what-i-think-you-look.html) and I don't think either one are showing up...but I can't tell. I can't see them.


I can see your posts on that thread. Maybe it fixed itself.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> It's fixed.


Seems so. Thanks.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If you will post a link to a thread that is messed up, I can try to fix it.

What we are seeing is a database issue. I'm hoping that the tech team will address this soon. I think most of them have Sunday off, so it might not be until tomorow. I have posted on the admin forum about this.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I am seeing new posts missing from threads again... it was fine this morning, but into the afternoon, they stopped showing up. (I get email notifications, that's how I could see there were new posts )


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

3Xnocharm said:


> I am seeing new posts missing from threads again... it was fine this morning, but into the afternoon, they stopped showing up. (I get email notifications, that's how I could see there were new posts )


Without a link to the thread, there is nothing that can be done to investigate it and potentially fix the problem.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> Without a link to the thread, there is nothing that can be done to investigate it and potentially fix the problem.


My thread "Consent and responsibility" in the ladies lounge also the "Singles of TAM" by Ynot in the Life After Divorce section has issues.

Don't tell me you have to go one by one, would be rather tedious. Hopefully there's a better solution.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

For the MEME thread, I can only see up to my last post at 8:48AM today, even though there have been posts afterwards

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/362514-humorous-memes-v2-0-extreme-62.html#post19651815


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

Me too. I’ve had three people quote me in the singles of Tam thread that won’t show up.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> My thread "Consent and responsibility" in the ladies lounge also the "Singles of TAM" by Ynot in the Life After Divorce section has issues.


I fixed both.



RandomDude said:


> Don't tell me you have to go one by one, would be rather tedious. Hopefully there's a better solution.


Yes, I have to do it one thread at a time. That's because I have no access to the functionality do things like database rebuilds, etc. I just stumbled on a hack that fixes the problem. 

The tech staff needs to run db rebuilds, re-indexing, etc, every so often.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

EllisRedding said:


> For the MEME thread, I can only see up to my last post at 8:48AM today, even though there have been posts afterwards
> 
> https://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/362514-humorous-memes-v2-0-extreme-62.html#post19651815


Looks like it's working fine now.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Not said:


> Me too. I’ve had three people quote me in the singles of Tam thread that won’t show up.


What thread is it?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Looks like it's working fine now.


Yes, started working again mid afternoon


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hi there,

I will start a thread rebuild to sync up the posts.
If you have issues with a thread, link it here and we'll look into it.

Ed


----------

